
Chuck Schumer’s No-Fly-Zone Rule for Drones Won’t Work - cinquemb
http://www.defenseone.com/technology/2015/08/chuck-schumer-no-fly-zone-drones/119389/?oref=d-channelriver
======
brandon272
I doubt the geofencing is intended to thwart DEFCON attendees who
intentionally wish to update the onboard geofencing database. What it will
probably be largely effective for is the other 99% of drone fliers, some of
whom fly their drones too close to airports likely because they are completely
ignorant and oblivious of the rules and inherent danger in what they are
doing.

